# Too close 2 the light



## 1sttimer (Feb 13, 2007)

What should i do, i'm just now getting white hairs and thats a plus. I'm 2 weeks into the bloom phase. But a few r getting 2 close 2 da light. What should i do?????????? What will happen if i cut the tops off. Will i get less, should i let them keep going? Or cut da tops. Someone help. 


P.S. Hydro closet setup, 25gal reservoir, 400w hps, General Hydroponics Nutes. This is roughly my system setup. 8 inches from the light


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

1sttimer said:
			
		

> What should i do, i'm just now getting white hairs and thats a plus. I'm 2 weeks into the bloom phase. But a few r getting 2 close 2 da light. What should i do?????????? What will happen if i cut the tops off. Will i get less, should i let them keep going? Or cut da tops. Someone help.
> 
> 
> P.S. Hydro closet setup, 25gal reservoir, 400w hps, General Hydroponics Nutes. This is roughly my system setup. 8 inches from the light


 
First, 8 iches from a 400 watt light is way too close. You'll fry them. 18 inches is where it should be.

You light is on 12/12?

What type of Hydro?


----------



## 1sttimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Light is on 12\12, its a drip system. What 2 do?


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 13, 2007)

tie those suckers right over

hy?

hydro?

h-y-r-o-p-o-n-i-c-s... lol

cant believe i stumbled in here.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

1sttimer said:
			
		

> Light is on 12\12, its a drip system. What 2 do?


Just move your light(s) up.


----------



## 1sttimer (Feb 13, 2007)

It won't go up any further. Its reached its limit. So now what to do?


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 13, 2007)

You have no choice other than to tie them down.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

Tying them down seems like the only choice you have. This is one of the reasons I strongly suggest to everyone that they learn as much as possible *before* actually growing. It saves mistakes.

That said, I wish you luck man. Pull the plants over very gently. You don't want to break roots or stems. Do just a little each day. I use a rock with a string tied to it and a pipe cleaner on the other end. Each day, just shorten the string some more until the plant is bent over where you need it. I'm not sure how this will affect your flowering. I've never done it past the first two weeks of flowering.

Good luck man!


----------



## Master Kush (Feb 13, 2007)

that is what im doin right now it sucks dude unless you have the space but my plant is growing kinda horzital which made more colas


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 13, 2007)

step into the light child ...


----------



## Master Kush (Feb 14, 2007)

but not too close my child


----------

